# What would you do?



## BeeBee (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi All 

My 8th attempt was just abandoned as we were taking 10 thawed embies to blastocyst stage and none of them made it. (6 weeks of drugs for nothing and yet more heartache). 

We've only got 2 frosties left so next FET will be a day 2 transfer and not a blasto transfer but there's a slim chance of them surviving the thaw. I've got a bit of a wait until my follow up and was just wondering what people on here would do in my shoes. 

would you give up altogether, after all, 8 attempts is a lot? 
would you take your chances with the 2 frosties? 
would you have another fresh attempt and add any spares to the 2 frosties? 

I've been told repeatedly that there is nothing wrong with me, we're doing this because my dh had a vasectomy during his first marriage. I'm nearly 34 and dh is 41. I've even given up my job to try and make this work as it was stressful and they disapproved so i had to lie to them. 

I don't want to be foolish and carry on pointlessly but neither do i want to look back and feel that i didn't do all i could. 

any thoughts/advice/experiences/virtual tea and sympathy very much appreciated!

BB


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi BB

In my opinion if you feel you can go through another attempt then I really think you should go for it.  After all you have given up so much already, do you want to look back and think "what if"?

I honestly think if you can cope with the stress and you can afford more treatment then you should definitely go for it.

If the dr cant think of any reason why it wouldnt work then you musnt give up.

I have only been through one attempt and got a BFN and it has left me physically and emotionally drained.  Am due to start again in April but if I am honest I am dreading it.  I salute you for having so many attempts.  Keep trying babe I am sure you will get there in the end.

Take care
Kerry
xxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi BB

As someone who has gone through multiple cycles ( we got a bfp on our 7th ) I totally understand what you are going through. I can't give you any right answers just to say that, from your post it sounds like you want to carry on. I have never had any frosties so I don't really know much about the process.
All I can say is that something kept telling me to go on,it was as if I knew i'd get there in the end,I really can't explain it, even though the clinic told me it would never work.
The other side of the coin is that it has caused me years of heartbreak,,and my life was literally on hold for years not to mention the financial aspect.
I'm sorry i'm not much help but I wish you well in whatever you decide.

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

BB

could you have a natural tx? 

with FET you can either have medicated or natural. as long as you ovulate you can opt for a natural - basically they track your dominant follicle for the 14ish days then put the embies back in a few days later. saves the 6 weeks of drugs and is a lot cheaper in some clinics.....

i would say with 2 in the freezer it may be worth doing   you can't ever say what if then....

i'm now on my 6th tx - and only got pg with FET previously - so it is worth doing....we plan to stop after this FET (4 embies) and move onto adoption as we have had enough and don't think really it will ever work for us. the years of hearbreak have been so hard - it feels good to have a plan to move on.

Saying that though - some women fall pg on their 8, 9, 10th tx...you just never know. I think you will know though when it is right for you to stop - you have to both be emotionally ready, it is hard, but i really believe you will know in your hearts when that time comes.....

virtual tea by the bucketload   and lots of  

ritz.


----------



## BeeBee (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks to all of you for your replies, they are all helpful and I am feeling better for having read them.

Feeling more and more like I'd regret giving up, but still not sure what to do next. Hadn't considered natural FET as i thought you had to be really regular and years of ivf have totally messed up my cycle! But i will definitely ask about this at our follow up.

Still thinking things over so any more advice much appreciated.

BB
x


----------

